# Adding a VCR to a Digital TV



## cycler (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong.
I've got a Digital TV which I've got connected to a DVD/VCR player.
Because it is a combination player it won't let me tape a show while watching another.

I just connected a second VCR player to the TV (there are a lot of those colored plug outlets) and it powers on using the remote but nothing else happens.
I put the TV on Channel 3 (the one that I always use for the VCR) but I am unable to get the menu to appear.
What do I need to do to get it to work?

Thanks!
Susan


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Are you trying to watch a tape or record a show? If you're trying to record, the VCR needs some type of antenna input such as from a coax cable jack. The "colored plug outlets" only deal with video and audio feeds. They don't provide television reception.


----------



## cycler (Jun 25, 2006)

Right - I just looked at the manual and I realized that I forgot about that cable because it wasn't where all of the cables that I had were kept.
But - there is only one coaxial input on the TV and the DVD/VCR is plugged in there.
I did attempt to plug the VCR into the DVD/VCR because I thought that it might work that way but I'm still not getting anything except for powering on.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

The VCR needs a broadcast signal connected to the INPUT jack. The TV can't send that signal.


----------



## cycler (Jun 25, 2006)

If the DVD/VCR is plugged in to theTV input and I plug the VCR into the DVD/VCR won't that work (since there is only one coaxial input)? Or are you saying that the VCR needs to be plugged into a different one of the colored plugs?


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Think of it this way,the tv is just a display screen,for each aditional recording device you are adding,you need an input to it,whether it be an antenna or a cable feed ...you can then record on any of them independently,you can use a splitter to get other inputs...output from your VCR and DVD/VCR would then be via a scart connection usually, to your tv, for viewing purposes ...


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Most VCRs have both an input and an output jack. You connect the coax from the wall to the VCR's input jack and connect the VCR's coax output to the TV's input. Check your inputs and outputs. It sounds like you're randomly connecting things. Read through each component's manual for connection info.

Again, the "colored plugs" have absolutely nothing to do with broadcast reception.


----------



## Mr. Newton (Aug 26, 2006)

Another method of hooking up a VCR depends on the equipment you have,for instance,I have a High Definition Satellite Receiver that I hook up to my TV via a HDMI cable and I hook up my VCR to the HD Receiver via a coax cable.
I don't know what equipment you have so I just thought I'd throw that in as an example of another way to do a hook up, (depending on your equipment).
Oh and then I run two rca cables from the VCR out to the tv in.


----------



## cycler (Jun 25, 2006)

Mr. Newton said:


> Another method of hooking up a VCR depends on the equipment you have,for instance,I have a High Definition Satellite Receiver that I hook up to my TV via a HDMI cable and I hook up my VCR to the HD Receiver via a coax cable.
> I don't know what equipment you have so I just thought I'd throw that in as an example of another way to do a hook up, (depending on your equipment).
> Oh and then I run two rca cables from the VCR out to the tv in.


Right now I've got the DVD/VCR connected to the TV properly. Nothing is connected to the wall (except for the power plugs) because I don't get cable. The coaxial cable is connected to my indoor antenna.

To get the VCR to work (as you said, to display on the TV) what I need to do is connect the VCR to the DVD/VCR using a coaxial cable (there is another "in" on it but not on the TV) and the colored plugs (those are the rca cables, right?) in the right places - is that correct? The manuals are so unclear.

Thanks!


----------



## Mr. Newton (Aug 26, 2006)

I would say no to the hooking up the vcr to the tv using the coax cable.
Actually you have a very simple setup since you are using an indoor antenna.
On the back of your tv you should have vcr out or dvd out and then vcr in or dvd in.On the back of your vcr you should have in and out ,in from tv and out to tv.No coloured cables.Just 4 black rca cables,2 in, 2 out.That's just the hookup.Then we get into how to set the tv to play back the vcr or record from tv to vcr..
But first just get the vcr hooked up to tv.4 rca cables,rca just refers to the plugs of the end of the cable.
We can get there slowly ,one step at a time,takes a bit longer without knowing the make and model of tv and vcr,but we can get you set up. 
(Go into tv menu and set to channel 3, the same for vcr) That comes later unless you already know how to do that.That would be the next lesson,I jest,


----------



## cycler (Jun 25, 2006)

Sorry - I wasn't clear - I wasn't talking about colored cables - I was talking about the colors at the end that match the inputs on the TV or VCR.
I've got an Emerson DVD/VCR connected to a Samsung DTV. I want to connect a Zenith VCR *also*.
The DVD/VCR is connected to the TV by the RCA cables in the center option on the back of each (there are 3, 3, and 2) - the "in" on the TV and the "out" on the DVD/VCR
and the antenna "in" on the TV and "out" (coaxial) on the DVD/VCR.
This all works perfectly.
I don't want to change this.
I want to add a VCR to it.
I just need to know if it's possible and where the cables (and which cables) need to be connected.
Thanks!


----------



## Mr. Newton (Aug 26, 2006)

Not a problem.So you already have a vcr/dvd combo hooked up and working,playback/record and you want to hook up a second vcr to playback only.Am I correct so far?Or do you want to record from one vcr onto the other.Depending on your connections,you can hook one vcr up to anther vcr.
I have done this sort of thing many times and it still takes me awhile to get it right,it seems every system is a different configuration,but not to worry,if it can be done,we shall figure it out


----------



## cycler (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanks so much!



Mr. Newton said:


> Not a problem.So you already have a vcr/dvd combo hooked up and working,playback/record and you want to hook up a second vcr to playback only.Am I correct so far?


No - my DVD/VCR doesn't allow recording one show while watching another so I want to use the separate VCR for that. To record from the TV and playback later.

I might not be back online until Sunday so please don't think that I'm just not responding to you if you answer before then.


----------



## Mr. Newton (Aug 26, 2006)

You may not be able to do that,I know exactly what you mean since I did that many years ago.If I remember correctly it's done in your vcr connections,but I could be wrong.You record on your vcr while watching a different tv show on the tv.My mind is blanking out on this,I know what you want to do and I have done it,but,I'm drawing a blank at the moment.
You need dual tuners in one device or the equipment that supports what you want to do.
Actually I should do what you are trying to achieve to my system,nah,way too many problems .
Did you know you can't record high def onto your vcr,it gives you a letter box picture,you are better off recording in regular signal.Hollywood doesn't want you to record in high def.But that's a whole nuther issue.
To do what you want, the signal has to come in from your antenna to the vcr before it gets directed to the tv.
My best suggestion is to read the instructions on both tv and vcr over and over,as I have to do many times,and I still don't get it,,well I do but it takes me longer now.
Do not despair,if I can't help maybe someone else has your solution.
But definitely post back.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

...And we're back to the beginning.

If there's nothing connected to the antenna input on the VCR, it can't record anything because it's not receiving a broadcast signal. It's as simple as that. None of the other connections matter.


----------



## Mr. Newton (Aug 26, 2006)

Yes you need an imput,call it an antenna imput, a coax cable imput,a rca imput,a HDMI imput,a DVI imput, whatever.
What would be your solution?


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

I really dont see what the problem is here,all you have to do is to split the feed (whether it be antenna or whatever) one to the VCR, one to the DVD/VCR and possibly one to the tv,if needed ....you do this by using Y splitters,made for the purpose,one in two out ...you then connect both the DVD and VCR to the telly,usually by scart connectors ...you might need a signal booster depending on how good your signal is ......


----------



## Mr. Newton (Aug 26, 2006)

I don't see as a problem either.,but if you are the uninitiated then you post here.
I have a Y splitter, but that's confusing to someone who has no frigin idea what this is about'


----------



## cycler (Jun 25, 2006)

Mr. Newton said:


> I don't see as a problem either.,but if you are the uninitiated then you post here.
> I have a Y splitter, but that's confusing to someone who has no frigin idea what this is about'


Thank you!

I was always able to record when I had just the VCR and the TV. I just had it all connected according to the directions and when I wanted to watch one channel and record another I put the TV on the one that I wanted to record, pressed the record button, then pressed the TV/VCR button which allowed me to change to the channel I wanted to watch. At the time, though, I was running everything through the VCR.

It's just the adding of another device that is confusing because I'm not sure what is going to be the original source. Also - I don't know if all of this is moot anyway because I don't know if I'll be able to record at all when the switch to digital happens.

I appreciate all of your answers.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

If the VCR doesn't have a digital tuner, then you won't be able to record on it.


----------



## Mr. Newton (Aug 26, 2006)

I have my high def satellite receiver hooked up to my vcr via coax and my tv hooked up to the sat receiver via HDMI,no problem recording.VCR is over ten years old.I can also hook up one vcr into the other if I had another.At one time I had the hookup where I could watch tv on one channel and record of another but yes that was through the vcr and a long time ago.
Do you not have the instruction books?


----------



## cycler (Jun 25, 2006)

Mr. Newton said:


> Do you not have the instruction books?


Yes, but I didn't see anything about connecting 2 VCRs. I will look to see if I missed it.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I don't get why you need two VCRs. You don't record one show and watch another *on* the VCR. You record on the VCR and watch a show on the TV. Two different tuners. Two separate devices. I think you're making this unnecessarily complicated.

Mr. Newton, cycler is using an antenna, not cable or satellite. A digital tuner is required in this case to receive digital broadcasts after the switch to all-digital broadcasting.


----------



## cycler (Jun 25, 2006)

DoubleHelix said:


> I don't get why you need two VCRs. You don't record one show and watch another *on* the VCR. You record on the VCR and watch a show on the TV. Two different tuners. Two separate devices. I think you're making this unnecessarily complicated.


Let me see if I am able to explain this better.

I've got a DVD/VCR connected to my TV.

The DVD/VCR allows me to record a show *only* while I am watching it or to pre-set a recording if the TV is off.

It *doesn't* allow recording one show while watching another so I *need* to use another VCR to record a show from the TV if I am watching another channel and playback later. I was always able to do that using my VCR before.

I've considered getting rid of the DVD/VCR and buying a new DVD player but since it works I don't want to spend the money on it now.
I didn't realize that DVD/VCR players work that way when I bought it.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Why can't you just split the broadcast signal between the DVD/VCR and the TV?


----------



## cycler (Jun 25, 2006)

Sorry - I've got no idea what that refers to.
To use a splitter on the TV and then just connect the VCR to that?


----------



## Mr. Newton (Aug 26, 2006)

Yes,I have one of those splitter boxes,they are small,that's how I had my tv and vcr connected many years ago.The cable(coax)comes out of the wall,and goes in one side of the box and comes out in two separate outputs. You set the channel on the vcr using the vcr tuner and you set the tv channel using the tv.Has been so long ago and many configurations that I just forgot.
You can get one of those splitter boxes at an electronics store or Radio Shack.They are common.Any tv shop will know what it is.Can only cost a few dollars,not expensive.
DoubleHelix has it right.


----------



## cycler (Jun 25, 2006)

Mr. Newton said:


> Yes,I have one of those splitter boxes,they are small,that's how I had my tv and vcr connected many years ago.The cable(coax)comes out of the wall,and goes in one side of the box and comes out in two separate outputs.


But in my case my coaxial cable doesn't come out of the wall - it runs from the antenna to the TV.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

No matter where it comes from its still a signal,Ive been telling you to do this all along, you might want two splitters,then one flylead to tv,one to vcr and one to dvd recorder ,that way you have three different tuners each able to look at different channels .....


----------

